# Joshy swim baits



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok, after hearing everyone talk so much about these joshy swim baits I ordered some. I hope they're all everyone says they are!! I haven't gotten them yet but they look to be the same thing I could buy at Walmart and for cheaper at Walmart? Not trying to get anyone stirred up just wondering.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

You will like them,and more then likly bye more. They are softer then most name brands,the sizes,and color options are good... they really shine in cold water compared to other baits,that tend to stiffen up when cold....
And really the price is not bad. For under 6$ you get 7 baits and a lead head,order 30$ worth and shipping is free. The 2.3's are a great value imo


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I second the softer body comment. The only thing I have to say is I thought the same thoughts you have and I did a comparison to the "same thing" and it left the "same thing" in the dust. 

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

You tell us sometime after you use them. IMP they are killer


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I think like with any lure it comes down to confidence. I bought them because allot of people where I live said they where working. Then the first time I used one I tired my arms out catching smallmouth in the Scioto. Now I have no reason to try other swimbaits because I found something I have confidence in.

One more thing, and I wish I would have learned this along time ago. If you primarily fish Ohio waters, Dont always be tempted to go out and buy the new 'hot' lures that you see on TV or are killing on the big tourny trails. Your much better off buying lures from local ohio lure makers who know ohio waters. Just because it works great on Okeechobee or Guntersville doesnt mean it will work at all on Alum Creek or Lake Erie.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

My catch of the day today on a BigJoshy 3.25!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

One more thing to add in regards to the difference between Big Joshy's and other swimbaits. If you rig it on the jig head size provided with the bait it "swims" as it comes through the water. They have a very distinctive side to side wobble very much like a rapala. Sometimes I would imagine that makes a huge difference...... If you look at how other swimbaits run you will find that only the tail wags. 
You will also see differences in depth they run as well compared to similar "regular swimbaits". 
Another difference would be the color schemes. He has invested a lot of time and used a lot of feedback to develop the color patters he has. Not so much with other brands.....

Well worth the investment IMHO. I never leave home without them.
Al


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

They are GREAT fish catchers.While kind of a pain,ALWAYS carry superglue w/you and anchor the bait to the jig head.The soft plastic is the key to its action and fish catching.But is also the reason you will hate them if you don't use glue to keep them rigged.Just a dab or two between lead and the head of the bait once rigged right is all you need to LOVE these baits.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I love em. I think the action is great they wiggle right through the water. All of my biggest fish this year have come on them including two personal bests and three fish ohio fish. I'm just now trying out the craws and they've worked great so far as well


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I love them BUT the only thing I hate is what actually makes them awesome. The tear up super easy. I get a couple fish per bait generally before I have to replace it. I have found a semi fix with Mend-it soft bait glue. That only works so well before you just can't do it anymore though. So, my tactic is replacing my baits as normal on the trip then when I get home repairing them on my work bench for future use.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

BUCkeye,read my post 2 up from yours.Glue the bait on jig head.Then they don't rip from sliding down the hook.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Funny thing is have used them from day one and have never glue them. I know your thinking he has all kinds of them and I pretty much do but if you are fishing with me you would swear I only have a couple of them because unless the paddle tail is gone I just keep finding spots to rethread it till I cannot no more. Lol seriously I hook them the way they are designed to then if to ripped up I turn it over till it is tore up then I hook them in the side .lol guess what they catch swim and catch fish that way. I hate taking off a bait that is catching fish with all that good fish smell all over it till I just have to. But that's me 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MDBuckeye said:


> I love them BUT the only thing I hate is what actually makes them awesome. The tear up super easy. I get a couple fish per bait generally before I have to replace it. I have found a semi fix with Mend-it soft bait glue. That only works so well before you just can't do it anymore though. So, my tactic is replacing my baits as normal on the trip then when I get home repairing them on my work bench for future use.


Have you bought any since things were tweaked? I no longer super glue mine. Actually think there as durable now as most soft plastics...


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't get how this is getting into a thread where I'm getting ripped for stating my opinion on a bait. I love the baits but there is a drawback in my opinion and it's durability. I'm not a quarter of the fisherman as some of the experts on here are so please take my opinion with a grain of salt.

I haven't ordered new baits since last fall or so. If they've changed I haven't used the new ones. I can post pictures of my torn up baits if you feel I'm trashing Joshy's unjustifiably. Trust me I'm not. They are excellent baits which I use at some point of nearly every trip but I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MDBuckeye said:


> I don't get how this is getting into a thread where I'm getting ripped for stating my opinion on a bait. I love the baits but there is a drawback in my opinion and it's durability. I'm not a quarter of the fisherman as some of the experts on here are so please take my opinion with a grain of salt.
> 
> I haven't ordered new baits since last fall or so. If they've changed I haven't used the new ones. I can post pictures of my torn up baits if you feel I'm trashing Joshy's unjustifiably. Trust me I'm not. They are excellent baits which I use at some point of nearly every trip but I'm just stating my opinion.


Wow touchy man... i agree BEFORE the advertised change the baits were fragile. Since,imo they are not. I was getting two bass per senko yesterday,because i wacky rigged them. 

And btw no one is ripping you. I was asking you a question,and others where giveing opinions(like you did) about the swims.

Give them a try now,or try some glue. You opinion migh change


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not a big swimbait fan, but I find some situations for them and occasionally use them as spinnerbait trailers. I have bought some "Wal*Mart" swimbaits and some major-brand swimbaits. The Wal*Mart ones don't have the action, and the "realistic" major brand varieties with rigging systems are not reliable in how they run. 

These cost a little more, but they are definitely high-end. The only other ones I like are the Keitechs. These are actually a bit more durable than the Keitechs. I know there are other regional producers who make fine products, but I haven't tried them. You can send your money to Japan or wherever, or buy these.

Honestly, I cringe a little bit when I see all of the raves about these baits. Sometimes it seems like the posters are auditioning to be on the future BJ prostaff--not including former OGF Fisherman of the Year, fishslim in that, lol--but they are a quality bait for a reasonable price.

There are just too many posts out there which make it seem like these are a magic-bullet lure. There is no magic-bullet lure. I'm sure Big Joshy would agree...as he molds one true-running, fish-catching bait after another.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

This is my first year fishing bigjoshys and I've caught just about everything that swims on them. From crappie, bluegill, bass,catfish, and even a muskie! I do as as fishslim does in trying to rethread, or hook in different places to try to make them last longer. 

But one thing is for sure, I don't care how bad they get tore up! It's the fish tearing them up! That's what were out there for. If I go through 10 joshys a day, then that means I'm catching a lot of fish. What good is a bait you can fish all day with and not catch anything with it?!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

polebender said:


> But one thing is for sure, I don't care how bad they get tore up! It's the fish tearing them up! That's what were out there for. If I go through 10 joshys a day, then that means I'm catching a lot of fish. What good is a bait you can fish all day with and not catch anything with it?!


Amen! If you tore up $12 of swimbaits in a day, you had a damn good time! Twelve bucks is a pretty cheap day of entertainment in this day and age...What does a dozen bass minnows go for these days?

Edit: ...and if you put some fish in the cooler, you did even better.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Can't add anything that hasn't been said in support of BJ swimbaits. The customer service is outstanding as well...


----------



## Squee (Jul 2, 2014)

I keep reading about these baits and just got on their website to order some.
I see that there are minnows, craws and gobies all available in many colors and a few sizes.

I would like to gives these a try so I would like some recommendations on what color/type/size to order.

I know that the ones that work the best may vary due to different conditions but I'm sure that everyone has their own favorite that they like to use.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

One will be here in a couple days hopefully I'll have good news


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Squee said:


> I keep reading about these baits and just got on their website to order some.
> 
> I see that there are minnows, craws and gobies all available in many colors and a few sizes.
> 
> ...



I usually use the minnows but have just started using the craws and have had some good success. With the minnows 2.75 is a good starting point they catch everything. As colors go my favorites or what has been hot for me is black, slush, lime and sunrise. Hope that helps


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not really sure what my problem is, but I just don't seem to tear fish up with Big Joshy's swimbaits like everyone else does?? Besides my father-inlaw's pond behind his house where I have caught 2 pound bass one after another on these, I have only caught a Muskie out of Piedmont lake and Crappie out of Alum on a Big Joshy. That's it! I just don't get it. I've tried them anywhere from AEP to Salt Fork to Atwood to Indian to the Scioto/Big Walnut to the GMR to Erie and SKUNKED! I'm leaving out some places...I have fished them in all 4 seasons in all conditions with different retrievals and just really nothing. It is so FRUSTRATING that I can not dial into fish like everyone else does with Big Joshy's. I am very happy for Josh and his success with the swimbaits and I'm happy so many people are having awesome days using Big Joshy's. And I love how the Swimbaits look in and out of the water. With all this said, does anyone have any insight as to why my catch rate sucks with these Swimbaits? Is there anyone else out there that is having the same issue? Thanks!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> There is no magic-bullet lure. I'm sure Big Joshy would agree


Yup agree completely. Lots of hype when it comes to lures. Obviously I use my baits alot but I always have some cranks, jerks, topwaters,roadrunners, vibe-es, etc....If it works for me I buy and use it.

To the OP I understand how you feel. Hard to know what is real and fake on the internet and money does not grow on trees. I hope they work for you. Either way be assured there is no scam or scheme to talk up the baits on these message boards. People want them so I make them, not the other way around as many companies do it.

BTW on a fishing report note. Got out up in CBUS yesterday during a tough bite, but boated 1 nice keeper eye and some dinks. The strange weather seemed to cause LOTS of short strikes. Like 10-15 bites to 1 fish caught and they were following and hitting at the boat. A little "Meat" seemed to help things along.

In reply to the person asking about what to try from my baits. the 2.75 minnow is the top seller. anything chartreuse or shad like in color is a good start.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Guess I started a good thread lol. I really wondered of people were just pushing these baits because the know the maker lol. I can't wait to get them and give them a try. I've gotten away from
Bass fishing and have been catfishing a lot. It will be fun to catch a mixed bag and also to have a catfish pole out and still cast and retrieve with the other pole.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

they are great swims. the only problem is we are all using them lol. i havent had a chance to use the craws or the gobies that much but ive had success with about 10 different colors of minnows. his color selection chart is spot on and tough to beat how quick the shipping is.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Do u guys do best swimming them or jigging or both?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I would suggest using Owner Ultra jig heads. They hold the bait much better. I went from tearing them up quickly, after a few fish to keeping the same bait on 2-3 times longer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

canoe carp killer said:


> Do u guys do best swimming them or jigging or both?


Both work,just keep changing things up


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Took my new baits to a lake today that I never really do great at but I managed to catch 3 bass lol. I'll purchase more in future they're nice lures


----------



## LetsGitIt (May 18, 2014)

Just got mine in the mail and I am going out tonight after work to try them out. Gonna fish Hoover. I bought about $40 worth to get the free shipping. I am excited to see what they do. I will report my results.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

we all will be watching for your report

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

